# Diva Cup users!!! helppppp!



## jenee.sum (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey ladies!

Ok, I got the diva cup, and my period juss came. So I'm trying to put it in, but it won't go in!! and when i do get it in, it can go in all the way! Am i doing sumthing wrong? I'm tryin all sorts of angles too, but no luck! Am i juss too small or sumthing? lol it's annoying trying and trying and havin it not go in!

and also, i thought the stem was suppose to stick out...kinda like a tampon string? but i saw a diagram here: http://www.wikihow.com/Image:Menstrual_cup_inserted.png, and it shows the cup being totally inside including the stem. so is the whole thing suppose to be in??

scared. and annoyed. LOL
TIA!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 30, 2007)

Did you fold it in half then in half again and then try to insert it? Once it's in, it'll pop open and form a seal. It doesn't go super far up there, but it's up there enough that you shouldn't feel it inside of you. The way I've successfully used it (and sorry for the graphic description) is I don't have to shove my fingers up my vagina to feel the Diva cup.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 30, 2007)

quote=jenee.sum;937612]Hey ladies!

Ok, I got the diva cup, and my period juss came. So I'm trying to put it in, but it won't go in!! and when i do get it in, it can go in all the way! Am i doing sumthing wrong? I'm tryin all sorts of angles too, but no luck! Am i juss too small or sumthing? lol it's annoying trying and trying and havin it not go in!

and also, i thought the stem was suppose to stick out...kinda like a tampon string? but i saw a diagram here: http://www.wikihow.com/Image:Menstrual_cup_inserted.png, and it shows the cup being totally inside including the stem. so is the whole thing suppose to be in??

scared. and annoyed. LOL
TIA![/quote]

*Where did you purchase the Diva Cup from?*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Did you fold it in half then in half again and then try to insert it? Once it's in, it'll pop open and form a seal. It doesn't go super far up there, but it's up there enough that you shouldn't feel it inside of you. The way I've successfully used it (and sorry for the graphic description) is I don't have to shove my fingers up my vagina to feel the Diva cup._

 
*Do you like the Diva Cup?*


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 30, 2007)

I got mine from their website, and I do like it very much. It doesn't leak, I don't have to change things as frequently, it doesn't dry me out, it's a lot cheaper, and it's better for the environment


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Did you fold it in half then in half again and then try to insert it? Once it's in, it'll pop open and form a seal. It doesn't go super far up there, but it's up there enough that you shouldn't feel it inside of you. The way I've successfully used it (and sorry for the graphic description) is I don't have to shove my fingers up my vagina to feel the Diva cup._

 
Hey Beauty Mark, i DID fold it into a U...but still nothing. once i get the tip in, i can't seem to push it further in. and i push it so that it's facing down toward my tailbone, not up.
is the stem suppose to stick out like a tampon string or is it suppose to go all the way in?

MsCuppyCakes, I got mine off ebay.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 30, 2007)

The stem goes in.

I angled it when I insert. Their website has a pretty good description and images for how to insert. I always feel mine sort of pop open.


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't think my problem is not knowing how to insert it, but that it won't go in. LOL So the only thing i can think of that's preventing it from going in, is the angle i'm putting it in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So if the stem goes in, u gotta reach in with ur fingers to take it out? >.< im such a noob

oh also, when you put it in, do u also have to put ur fingers in too?


*UPDATE*

Ok so this time i decided to sit on the toilet...and i got it in, BUT, i don't know if i put it in enough. i can feel the stem a little when i walk.  is that normal if u don't cut the stem?

and i've learned u need SHORT NAILS while performing this!!! LOL


----------



## ms_bloom (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_I don't think my problem is not knowing how to insert it, but that it won't go in. LOL So the only thing i can think of that's preventing it from going in, is the angle i'm putting it in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So if the stem goes in, u gotta reach in with ur fingers to take it out? >.< im such a noob

oh also, when you put it in, do u also have to put ur fingers in too?


*UPDATE*

Ok so this time i decided to sit on the toilet...and i got it in, BUT, i don't know if i put it in enough. i can feel the stem a little when i walk.  is that normal if u don't cut the stem?

and i've learned u need SHORT NAILS while performing this!!! LOL_

 
Hi Jenee, I use the Diva Cup but want to buy the Mooncup (UK, not US version - am just worried about the mail strike) as I have read on some other forums that this is softer and more comfortable. One girl had all the available cups on the market and tested them against each other! The Diva works well for me but I find it slightly uncomfortable.

You don't need to angle it anywhere in particular - just follow the only direction it can really go! You DO need to put your fingers inside when putting it in and taking it out. When I insert, I put my finger in to check that it has "popped" and hasn't stayed folded up. Are you maybe just nervous? The same way some people get when using their first tampon? The vaginal muscles can be very strong.

I cut my stem all the way off because I didn't like how it felt. I never used it when taking the cup out, it seals too tight for that. You need to get a finger right in and break the seal at the top of the cup. In terms of how high up it should be, the entire cup should be inside but not very high. HTH!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 8, 2007)

what is a diva cup?! ive never heard of that before.


----------



## reverieinbflat (Dec 8, 2007)

The DivaCup

I tried instead cups, and I found them to be too width to create a proper seal.  I've been really wanting to order a divacup for about two years now, but I just never have. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## divinedime (Dec 8, 2007)

I love my diva cup! I've had it for almost three years I think.  I have to sit on the toilet to insert mine and I don't fold it in a c, I just take one side and pull it into the cup and hold it which makes more of a point then the c fold.  I think that way might help you. I have also cut all of my stem off.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok so the diva cup holds all your blood til u take it out??


----------



## JGmac (Dec 8, 2007)

The diva cup is a wonderful thing for me - I love it.

When I insert it I also fold it twice.  I then gently insert, pushing more towards my posterior, then 'twist' it slightly until I feel it open completely and form the seal.  I then tug on the stem to make sure it is in place.  For me, the bottom of the stem is just about even with the vaginal opening.

I must differ from the other users - when I take it out, I do pull on the stem while pushing in the sides of the cup - for me, this breaks the seal.  Then I empty the cup, and voila!  

Hope this was helpful~


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 9, 2007)

Somebody please answer my question! please!
lol


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 9, 2007)

You have to dump it during your cycle, depending on how heavy your flow is, once or twice a day. 
 Quote:

   How does The DivaCup™ work?

The DivaCup™ is very sanitary, comfortable, reliable and convenient. It holds one full ounce (30 ml). Since the entire cycle is an average of 3-4 ounces (90-120 ml), most women find that the cup is not even half full after 12 hours.

The vagina is continually self-cleansing, washing away dead cells and bacteria. Tampons absorb the natural fluids that we need to keep the vagina clean and moist. The DivaCup™ is non-absorbent and simply collects the menstrual flow, leaving the natural moisture level in the vagina undisturbed.

Depending on your flow empty the cup 2-3 times per 24 hour day, wash and reinsert. It can be worn up to 12 hours, even overnight. The DivaCup™ is ideal for all activities including swimming, camping, backpacking, and travelling. It is suitable for all menstruating women of all ages.  
 
The DivaCup


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 9, 2007)

Aww thanks Shimmer!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Firebabe* 

 
_Ok so the diva cup holds all your blood til u take it out??_

 
Yes and no. I guess it could overflow, but you're supposed to dump the contents every so often. I've gone as long as 8 hours without having to dump mine.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 1, 2008)

I poofed this message. Too old


----------



## msmack (Feb 1, 2008)

The diva cup can take some serious practice before you can comfortably insert and take out with ease. I love mine ... there was a great thread awhile back about the diva cup as well...


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 1, 2008)

Instead Softcup



There are instructions and pictures on how to insert and remove an Instead Cup, similar to the Diva cup. I find it helps to stand, bear down and insert a clean index finger and gently push it down at the lip. Your cup can not get lost in the vagina, its a closed culdesac....its is also hard to remove sitting or lying down, unlike tampons.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 1, 2008)

Ohh.. the horror! Pads for me.. thankyouverymuch!


----------

